# S A Walls Twisted Stirrups



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

S.A. Walls

So someone mentioned these in a thread about slanted stirrups. I'd been looking at Crooked Stirrups for a while but never got around to buying a pair. I completely regret not knowing about these twisted ones. They're both twisted a bit back to reduce knee pain from fenders and slanted to compensate for the angle fenders put stirrups at.

Ohmygosh. These are the best. 

I know I posted a thread months ago asking about how to fix an issue I was having about dropping my right stirrup often. I knew it was probably related the issues I have with that entire leg, but didn't know how to go about changing anything. 

Brief story time: I busted my knee in 2008. It was originally diagnosed as sprained. Yeah..about that. I wore a heavy brace on it for 2 years because it was constantly inflamed and sore to walk on. During this time, I 1) later found out from a different doctor that I most likely tore my meniscus but it was far too late to correct it and 2) unknowingly tried to relieve pain in my knee by switching the way I walk. Usually when you pick up your leg to walk forward, you're lifting the entire leg with your quadricep, but I started lifting it with my hip flexor. 

Sooo when I ride, I hold my left leg in place with my thigh, but my right with my hip and it threw off my balance because my legs were in different spots and heights, which was causing my right foot to just fall out of my stirrup. 

I got the stirrups today and put them on to try them out. Abby and I tore up the arena and I have never felt so balanced. My foot stayed exactly where it was supposed to and we cruised. Then I took her outside where she's more strung out and more likely to cause concussion to my knee. We ran up the gravel road and nothing happened!!

I had to stop both inside and out because my abs were so sore. My knee didn't have any problems at all. This is seriously the best and I am hoping this continues all summer when I'll spend a lot of time riding outside. 

eep!


----------

